# possible new addition



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

going in the morning to check her out....keetman


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoa another Macaw for the Keetman? Yes, u gotta get her!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh, Keetman, she's gorgeous!!! You should so get her. I'm sorry, I'm an enabler. lol.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

She's a beauty, good luck!!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Macaw beaks scare me (bad experience working at a pet store with a macaw) but she's really beautiful!


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

well i went and checked her out and guess what, yep ur right she made it home with me. her name is bella. i think i got a pretty good deal....keetman


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, congrats on your new friend! Surely Bella will thrive under your care and hopefully soon she will grow back her beautiful feathers!


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

aluz said:


> Yay, congrats on your new friend! Surely Bella will thrive under your care and hopefully soon she will grow back her beautiful feathers!


i do hope so. she is such a sweet bird....keetman


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

a short vid of my sweet little bella


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Congratulations! Poor little Bella though, what happened with her feathers?
I am sure she will recover under your care.*


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *Congratulations! Poor little Bella though, what happened with her feathers?
> I am sure she will recover under your care.*


she has plucked and chewed up her feathers. im guessing the previous owner bought her on an impulse, didnt understand the needs of my beautiful baby, kept her in a small cage with nothing to occupy her time with. bella is so unsure of herself when walking across the perch or top of the cage, acts like its her first time doing it. i am doing everything i can to earn her trust. i am so glad and lucky i was able to get her out of the situation she was in....keetman


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful macaw. I have a grey that was picking a patch on her chest after she experienced a traumatic fall in her cage several yrs ago. I read this article & although skeptical I bought the supplements, I'm happy to report it's working..I'm so happy. http://www.allbirdproducts.com/articles/health/featherpluck.html


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

introducing bella, our feathered up baby girl



....keetman


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Bella got all her beautiful feathers back! You have been doing a remarkable job with her. :2thumbs:
Bella is very lucky to have such a wonderful owner/friend that looks after her so well. Now that is a happy and healthy parrot!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Bella is just stunning worth all her new feathers. Good for you getting her back to pristine condition.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

aluz said:


> Wow, Bella got all her beautiful feathers back! You have been doing a remarkable job with her. :2thumbs:
> Bella is very lucky to have such a wonderful owner/friend that looks after her so well. Now that is a happy and healthy parrot!


she has most of her feathers back and she is wonderful....keetman



jean20057 said:


> Oh my goodness, Bella is just stunning worth all her new feathers. Good for you getting her back to pristine condition.


she isnt quite back to pristine condition per sae, gotta let her get all her feathers back and then we will work on that....keetman


----------

